# What bike light do you like



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

There are a number of LED Bike lights on the market and the Prices vary widely.
I know a number of people have used Bicycle lights on their snow blowers if they don't have an alternator. How have they worked out and what would folks recommend? Thanks.


----------



## matto (Nov 5, 2016)

Toro-8-2-4 said:


> There are a number of LED Bike lights on the market and the Prices vary widely.
> I know a number of people have used Bicycle lights on their snow blowers if they don't have an alternator. How have they worked out and what would folks recommend? Thanks.


I have the gloworm XS on my bike and X2 on my helmet. They're awesome, although overkill for snowblowing. 
https://www.action-led-lights.com/collections/gloworm-lights

I'd recommend a head mounted light over one attached to the blower. I want to see where I'm looking, not only where the blower is pointing. Plus you can use it around the house for other things, not just snowblowing. You can walk around the yard and work at night. It's awesome. I use mine all the time. 

Light reviews:
http://reviews.mtbr.com/2016-bike-lights-shootout-headlights

Light discussions 
http://forums.mtbr.com/lights-night-riding/


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

Thanks for the info. Certainly pros and cons to each approach.
I do like the head lamp idea. I have one now but I don't think it is powerful enough but I can try it at the next opportunity.
There are times I have to walk away from the machine when hand shoveling is needed and the head lamp would be ideal. 
For total night time safety it may be best to use both.


----------



## Tomatillo (Nov 11, 2016)

Best lights, bike and headlamp, by far, and I own both. I often rely on headlamps, so I wanted a good one.

Headlamp: super powerful, rechargeable, 1 charge lasts a long time, variable focus, high quality.

LED Lenser - H14R.2 Rechargeable Headlamp, Black



https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B006GU99QO/ref=od_aui_detailpages00?ie=UTF8&psc=1



Bike: Very bright. Lasts about 4 hours. PITA: USB rechargeable only. PITA: Must undo strap to remove light. The Urban 850 is better in that way - has a clip, but is more expensive and its side lights aren't bright as this one's are.

https://www.amazon.com/Light-Motion-Urban-650-Bike/dp/B00YIPEQEY/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1484669750&sr=8-2&keywords=light+%26+motion+urban+650


----------



## kueh (Dec 29, 2013)

For snow blowing, the street light is usually more that bright enough at night. 

For cycling, I use the following:

For the mount ... https://www.fenixlighting.com/product/bike-mount-afo2/

For my light, Fenix PD32UE ... Fenixlight Limited

The headlamp that I use is a Fenix HP05 ... https://www.fenixlighting.com/product/hp05-fenix-headlamp/


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*Those NiteRider's work pretty slick you know.k:k:k:k:k:k:*


----------



## The_Geologist (Feb 6, 2016)

When I've needed to use a lamp, I've just used the el cheapo headlamp from HF.

Five LED Magnetic Head Lamp


----------



## BrooklynDaddy (Apr 28, 2016)

*Headlight, Headlamp covered*



Toro-8-2-4 said:


> There are a number of LED Bike lights on the market and the Prices vary widely.
> I know a number of people have used Bicycle lights on their snow blowers if they don't have an alternator. How have they worked out and what would folks recommend? Thanks.


I covered this topic 2 months ago - check out this thread


http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...headlight-attached-snowblower-w-o-stator.html


Look for sales on EBay - the 11 LED headlight that I picked up cheap is GREAT...


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

As a cyclist I've never thought about using one of my removable bike lights on my snowblower. I use a HF LED head mounted. Only one of my snowblowers has a light.


----------

